# Chatham to evict TID tug



## MuddyM (May 25, 2009)

After her recent sinking TID 164 is almost ready for steam again. You would not have believed she was under water just a few weeks ago! Now it appears that the powers to be, at Chatham Historical Dockyard are to evict her. 
Apparently something to do with a crane being parked near the wall during the recovery, the very place where several tons of railway cranes are now placed. 
The Dockyard seem to have gone out of their way to make things as difficult as possible for work to be done on her by placing the trucks alongside the wall. The dockyard management seem to have lost sight on why the Museum was built in the first place and are more concerned with housing and office development on the site. Most maritime museums would be pleased to have working historical vessels especially if they are self funding. Rumours at CHD is that the steam trains are next on the list!


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Anything can be expected of the 'Dockyard management' after the recent Armed Forces Day held there which to myself and many others was a non event.
Badly organised and overcrowded.
A 66 page programme at £4 was sold.There is not one word or a mention of the Merchant Navy in it which did not surprise me.
I am pleased I attended as I saw a Lancaster bomber accompanied by a Hurricane and a Spitfire but of the Red Arrows we saw a puff of red,white and blue smoke and ....gone.
Better luck next year maybe as it will be at Cardiff...
Stan


----------

